# Not eating his morning meal



## Banditmyboy (Jan 12, 2015)

For a week or 2 now, Bandit hasn't been at all interested in his breakfast. He isn't ill. My husband says he fills up on what the baby drops from her tray but do dogs ever fill up really? Lol Anyway I stopped putting the food out for him & just gave him biscuits which naturally he ate. He ate his evening meal happily. I gave him more then the normal amount. I changed his food about a month ago but I don't think that has anything to do with it as he's on his second bag. Am I worried about nothing?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sounds like he prefers what the baby drops and so isn't interested in his own food. Problem with that is, he's not getting what he needs from the dropped food. I would keep him away from the baby food for a while to see if he starts eating his breakfast again. If not you could try splitting his daily amount over lunch and tea rather than breakfast and tea. As long as he's getting the right amount for the nutrients he needs, that's the main thing.


----------

